# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  मुझे tally सीखनी है कोई सिखाएगा ?

## gulabo

मुझे tally सीखनी है कोई सिखाएगा ?

----------


## donshab

> मुझे tally सीखनी है कोई सिखाएगा ?


kab siakni hi.........................





tal me u mobile no.............

----------


## amol05

*कोई सिखायेगा तो में भी सीख लूँगा ..........*

----------


## amol05

> kab siakni hi.........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tal me u mobile no.............


*एशी सूत्र में सिखाओ दोस्त ............*

----------


## mamta007

मुझे भी सिखनी है।

----------


## gulabo

कोई नही है क्या सिखानेवाला ? अगर कोई हो तो कृपया जरुर सिखाये सभी सदस्यों को अच्छी जानकरी मिलेगी

----------


## mamta007

> कोई नही है क्या सिखानेवाला ? अगर कोई हो तो कृपया जरुर सिखाये सभी सदस्यों को अच्छी जानकरी मिलेगी


मुझे नहीँ लगता यहाँ किसी को टैली आती होगी!

----------


## Dark Rider

मुझे फोरम के परफेक्ट टीचर से थोड़ी सी उम्मीद है |

----------


## mamta007

> मुझे फोरम के परफेक्ट टीचर से थोड़ी सी उम्मीद है |


मित्र उन्होने अपने कुछ व्यक्तिगत कारणो से अपनी सक्रियता हि कम कर दी, मुझे नही लगता वो सिखायेँगे।

----------


## college_boy

> मित्र उन्होने अपने कुछ व्यक्तिगत कारणो से अपनी सक्रियता हि कम कर दी, मुझे नही लगता वो सिखायेँगे।


to kya hua unke ghar jakar sikh lena....

----------


## gulluu

जैसे  ही आप create company  ऑप्शन के द्वारा अपनी प्रथम कंपनी का निर्माण करते हैं , तो टैली आपके लिए इस कंपनी का निर्माण कर देता हैं
 ओर इस कंपनी को स्वतः ही लोड कर देता है ।

अब आपके सामने एक नयी स्क्रीन आ जाती है / इसे ‘ गेटवे ऑफ टैली ‘ कहा जाता है । 
ये टैली मे कार्य करने के लिए मुख्य स्क्रीन/मीनू है ।

अगली बार से जब भी आप टैली स्टार्ट करेंगे तो आप ‘सेलेक्ट कंपनी ‘ द्वारा जिस कंपनी में कार्य करना है ,उसे लिस्ट में से चुनेगे ओर सीधा इस मीनू पर पहुँच जाएंगे ।

गेटवे ओफ टैली को कुल चार भागों में बांटा जा सकता है । 

बाई तरफ आप देखते हैं

करंट पीरियड – यहाँ पर जिस कंपनी को आपने सेलेक्ट किया हैं , उसमे किस वर्ष के खाते खुले हुए हैं वो वर्ष दिखाई देता है ।

करंट डेट – इसके नीचे टैली में जिस तारीख में आप कार्य कर रहें हैं , वो तारीख दिखाई जाती है ।

लिस्ट ऑफ सेलेक्टेड कंपनी – इसके नीचे उन सभी कंपनी के नाम दिखाये जाते हैं जिनके खाते आपने कार्य करने के लिए खोले हुए हैं 
यानि की सेलेक्ट कंपनी द्वारा चुने हैं । आप एक समय में एक से अधिक कंपनी के खातों में कार्य कर सकते हैं लेकिन इसके लिए आपको एक एक करके उन्हे सेलेक्ट कंपनी द्वारा चुनना होगा / इससे उन सभी का नाम सेलेक्टेड कंपनी की लिस्ट में आ जाएगा ।

 दायी तरफ के भाग में आप गेटवे ऑफ टैली का पूरा मीनू देखते हैं । 

सबसे ऊपर के हिस्से में कुछ की बोर्ड के शॉर्टकट दिये गए हैं जिनकी सहायता से आप विभिन्न कार्य कर सकते हैं ।
  दायीं तरफ यानि की गेटवे ऑफ टैली के भी दायीं तरफ एक ऑप्शन बार है जिसमे फंक्शन कीज ओर उनसे होने वाले कार्य दर्शाएँ गए हैं । 

ये फंक्शन कीज ओर इनके द्वारा होने वाले कार्य मीनू दर मीनू स्वतः ही एनेबल ओर डिसेबल होते रहते हैं ओर कार्य बदलते रहते हैं ।   आइये एक एक करके इनको समझने की कोशिश करते हैं ।

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिय गुल्लू जी क्या आप विन्डोज़ 7 में बिना SP1 वाला उपयोग में ले रहे है या SP1 वाला ।

----------


## gulabo

गुल्लू जी धन्यवाद ! कृपया थोड़ी और पोस्ट किया कीजिये जिससे सीखने में आसानी हो और जल्दी ही सब लोग सीख भी जाये  ! आपका कार्य प्रशंसनीय है आप और अपडेट करे!

----------


## gulabo

गुल्लू जी कृपया जल्दी अपडेट करे !

----------


## gulabo

गुल्लू जी  और फोरम के सभी सदस्यों से निवेदन है की जिसे भी tally का ज्ञान है वो इसे जल्दी जल्दी अपडेट करे तो सभी फोरम के सदस्यों की फायदा पहुच जायेगा!

----------


## isha_swisgirl

> *अब कुछ बात मैं टैली के सन्दर्भ में भी करना चाहूँगा . 
> वर्तमान में जो टैली का वर्जन इस्तेमाल में लाया जा रहा है वो टैली ई आर पी ९  है ,इसका डेमो कंपनी कि वेबसाइट पर मुफ्त में उपलब्ध है . 
> http://www.tallysolutions.com/websit...9-download.php 
> 
> आप लोग यहाँ से इस सॉफ्टवेर का लेटेस्ट डेमो मुफ्त में डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं , 
> 
> वैसे तो सभी दोस्तों को ये सलाह देना चाहता हूँ कि कम से कम ये सॉफ्टवेर तो खरीद कर ही इस्तेमाल करें क्योंकि ये एक भारतीय कंपनी है और इस पर खर्च किया पैसा भारत में ही रहेगा और भारतीयों के ही काम आएगा , लेकिन फिर भी अगर कोई मित्र इसका क्रेक सर्च कर रहें तो उनकी जानकारी के लिए बता दूँ कि टेली के लेटेस्ट वर्जन का क्रेक अभी तक उपलब्ध नहीं है , जो अंतिम क्रेक नेट पर उपलब्ध था वो टेली ई आर पी ९ के वर्जन १.२ का था , जो किसी काम का नहीं है ,अगर फिर भी मेरे मित्र इसे मुफ्त में इस्तेमाल करना चाहते हैं तो उन्हें इन्तजार करना होगा , हाँ मेरे पास एक तरीका है जिसमे इसका एक महीने का ओरिजनल लायसेंस खरीद कर ,जिसकी कीमत लगभग ४५० रुपये होती है और इसे केवल कंपनी की  वेबसाइट से खरीदा जा सकता है. उसके बाद इसे हमेशा के लिए मान्य (valid) बनाया जा सकता है , इसके लिए सभी मित्र  केवल व्यक्तिगत सन्देश द्वारा संपर्क करें . 
>  
> क्योंकि भारत सरकार और राज्य सरकारों द्वारा जो वेट के टेक्स रेटों में परिवर्तन किये गए हैं वो सभी परिवर्तन टेली ई आर पी  के वर्जन १.८२ या उसके बाद वाले वर्जन में ही उपलब्ध हैं इसलिए उससे पहले के सभी वर्जन काम के नहीं रहें हैं , अर्थात उनमे केवल अकाउन्टिंग मात्र ही कि जा सकती है , बिलिंग और स्टॉक तथा टेक्स रिपोर्ट निकालने के लिए वो अक्षम हैं , 
> ...


Sirji 450 wala trial version kaise permenantly Valid kiya ja sakta hai muje bhi batne ki kripa karenge???

----------


## Rajeev

मैं कुछ हिन्दी ट्युटोरियल दे रहा टैली से सबंधित जिससे सभी मित्रों को उनकी भाषा में सीखने में सरल रहेंगा।

----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev



----------


## Rajeev

आशा करता हूँ की आप सभी मित्रों को मेरे दिए गए ट्युटोरियलस पसंद आयेंगे।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## isha_swisgirl

> आशा करता हूँ की आप सभी मित्रों को मेरे दिए गए ट्युटोरियलस पसंद आयेंगे।
> धन्यवाद।


_Dear Sir, Would you tell me that, How would i Export Ereturn for VAT???_  Is it works in pirated version????

----------

